# Moving jaw design, what do you think?



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 7, 2012)

So I was in my workshop building a fursuit head and found a new way to make a moving jaw. Using plaster gauze I made a perfect inpression of my lower jaw then foamed and furred it. Then using elastic I fashioned a sort of horses bridle to go on my head. Those making the head 2 parts, this in turn make it much easier to put on and take off the head and gives a more natural jaw motion. Plus the design has greater ventilation. 

Tell me what you think


----------



## Viridis (Mar 7, 2012)

It would be easier to give input if we had pictures, but it seems like a decent idea.  Is the jaw a separate piece, or is it something else?  

If the jaw is a separate piece, does it fall off easily?  How heavy is it; enough to make it difficult to keep your mouth closed while wearing?


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 7, 2012)

No a hidden rubber band is used to keep the mouth closed and it does not fall off easily at all and in terms of weight it's pretty heavy but the way it's designed distributes the weight easily and you don't have to over egsagerate mouth movement to talk, it's very natural


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Mar 8, 2012)

This is actually a well-used method already. Beastcub, for one, I know uses the jaw-is-completely-separate method. Personally I'm not a fan of it since it's almost impossible to hide the gap between the lower jaw and the rest of the head, but it does work well for sensitive jaw movement.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

Calico-Feathers said:


> This is actually a well-used method already. Beastcub, for one, I know uses the jaw-is-completely-separate method. Personally I'm not a fan of it since it's almost impossible to hide the gap between the lower jaw and the rest of the head, but it does work well for sensitive jaw movement.



Actually I use Velcro to connect the 2 parts once they are put on separately and using a bit of exese fur the gap disappears.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 8, 2012)

Your FA link isn't working; do you post WIP photos?


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Your FA link isn't working; do you post WIP photos?


i don't know what you mean by my fa link and wip photos? Im pretty new to furaffinity can you please explain this to me.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Your FA link isn't working; do you post WIP photos?


i don't know what you mean by my fa link and wip photos? Im pretty new to furaffinity can you please explain this to me.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 8, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> i don't know what you mean by my fa link and wip photos? Im pretty new to furaffinity can you please explain this to me.



Your Fur Affinity page (the little paw print under your name and info) doesn't work.  WIP means Work In Progress.

That being said, your FA link isn't working; do you post WIP photos?


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> Your Fur Affinity page (the little paw print under your name and info) doesn't work. WIP means Work In Progress.
> 
> That being said, your FA link isn't working; do you post WIP photos?



no i didnt post any photos or wip photos, i will try to post some soon and fix the link.

also can somone tell me how to delete posts


----------



## Sar (Mar 8, 2012)

Post pics or I can't give critique.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

ok i will post pics as soon as possible, btw is there any size restrictions for wip pics ?


----------



## Viridis (Mar 8, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> ok i will post pics as soon as possible, btw is there any size restrictions for wip pics ?



It depends where you post them. If you lump them together in this thread, it should be fine.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> It depends where you post them. If you lump them together in this thread, it should be fine.



thanks for the info, so when i find the time and my camara i will post the pics of the jaw and my jackal head. this way you can see exactly what i mean.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> It depends where you post them. If you lump them together in this thread, it should be fine.



Not really. Links are fine.


----------

